# Australian Rhino Roach



## MrDeranged (May 22, 2003)

Couple of immature Australian Rhino Roaches.  I believe that these are the biggest in the world when full grown.

specimen courtesy of Frank Somma.













Scott


----------



## Buspirone (May 22, 2003)

Approximately what size will it be when mature?


----------



## Steven (May 23, 2003)

i've seen those beeing sold on an insectfair, about 30 Euro for 1 adult!!!, wich i tought was way to expensive for a roach, i guess they are about 12 cm big adult size???

they feed on rotten leaves i was told, is that correst???

anyway, great roaches

greetz


----------



## Wade (May 23, 2003)

I think they get 4 inches or more.

They're also supposed to be very long-lived...10 years or more!

Wade


----------



## Steven (May 23, 2003)

Any idea how much you would pay for one of those at your place (USA)???

greetz


----------



## MrDeranged (May 23, 2003)

I don't remember the exact price, but they were very very expensive if memory serves me at least a bit.

Scott


----------



## Wade (May 24, 2003)

I'd sure expect them to be. I think the handful of people who have them aren't selling but are trying to establish breeding colonies. Is that the case with Frank?

I've also heard that they take several years to reach maturity, not what you'd expect from a cockroach!

Wade


----------



## ROACHMAN (May 24, 2003)

yes they have to get to 4 years old to have babies i have around15 of then but they only 2 years old so quite a wait. ;P


----------



## Steven (May 24, 2003)

> i have around15


 and what did you pay to get them?

greetz


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 25, 2003)

Thanks for pointing me over here Scott  I've kept heaps of these guys, they are found in my local area. They can get just over four inches and are the heaviest roaches in the world. The actual common name for them is the Giant Burrowing Cockroach, scientific name is _Macropanesthia rhinoceros_, probably on account of the horn like structure the mature males develop.

Nice pics...
Steve


----------



## Buspirone (May 25, 2003)

Well Steve,

Could you possibly post  pictures of  mature specimens for us(male & female)? Thanks.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 26, 2003)

Here's a link to some pics;

http://www.sf-japan.net/Gallery/gokiburi3.htm

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 26, 2003)

Rhino roaches are very neat but their actual size has somehow turned into an urban legend. M. rhinoceros max out at 80 millimeters, a little over three inches. Blaberus giganteus is bigger than the rhino 
cockroach, just not heavier. Rhino roaches are often promoted as the heaviest but some of the African hisser species have weighed in higher.


----------



## wayne the pain (Oct 5, 2003)

seen these at a show i went to yestertday was very tempted to get some but price of 50 pounds bit much for a pair of adults.but they are very nice roaches.they feed on dead eucalyptus leaves as far as i know.


----------

